# , , ,

## skypresident

,    ,    .   ,           .

----------


## .

,   "",

----------


## skypresident

> ,   "",


  , !

----------


## skypresident

,         ?      "?



> .  
>    ,   "",   
> , !

----------


## skypresident

?

----------


## .

,       ))

----------


## Arhimed0

*skypresident*,    ,  
   ,   




> .
> 
> 
>    ,   "",   
> 
> 
> , !

----------


## skypresident

, !

----------


## Arhimed0

,  -    -                   3

      ,

----------

